# Mha2345 2021 Journal



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

Decided to start a new thread for just this year.

This is where I started in 2018 before finding this forum:



















This is where I am today:





Tonight i'll be applying PGR, feature, and a combo Azoxystrobin/Propiconazole to prevent fungus. My backyard is already getting hit hard so i'll also be applying a curative rate to the back. Also, been putting off taking the hell strip reel low, so I am going to scalp with the string trimmer and be sure there are no rocks/debris and then scalp to .375.


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

Early morning mow at .55" -





Black diamond crape myrtle is blooming: you can see the damage from Japanese beetles, but have since treated for them.


----------

